# coding delivery in hospital parking lot



## sondra hayden (Oct 16, 2014)

We had a patient that delivered the baby in the hospital parking lot and then was transported into the hospital to deliver the placenta and have a laceration repair. Should we code for the delivery with a -52 modifier? 
Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## KPriceAZ08 (Oct 16, 2014)

You cannot bill for the delivery.  Only bill for the delivery of placenta, repair and antepartum/postpartum visits.


----------

